# Can't change navigation in uber app



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

I go to navigation under settings and have only one choice, Uber Partner. I'd like to use Google Maps as I do with Lyft but don't have it as an option. Using iPhone version of Uber app.

????


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Try deleteing the app and reloading it. Make sure Google maps is downloaded on your phone


----------



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> Try deleteing the app and reloading it. Make sure Google maps is downloaded on your phone


Just tried that. No luck.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It'sMo said:


> I go to navigation under settings and have only one choice, Uber Partner. I'd like to use Google Maps as I do with Lyft but don't have it as an option. Using iPhone version of Uber app.
> 
> ????


Option has always been there for me. 
What about waze? Install that and see if it becomes an option


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

I had that problem yesterday.......it resolved itself after a few hours.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had the same problem last week. I had to use the Uber nav. I haven't driven for a couple days so I haven't followed up on it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I use Waze and I have been using it separately. I don't choose it in the Uber app, rather I run both apps and I switch over two ways and put in the address that I'm going to and navigate from there. When you get close to the pickup location or the destination that you're heading to that Uber wants you to go to, the Uber app will pick it up for the last few feat.


----------



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Option has always been there for me.
> What about waze? Install that and see if it becomes an option
> 
> Tried Waze too. No luck. Just shows the one option rather than the three I see on yours.
> ...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Renee515 said:


> I had that problem yesterday.......it resolved itself after a few hours.


Most things seem to resolve themselves...

After a bit of beeching....and cursing...

If only support would work that way...

It WOULD be an improvement...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

UNav User Guide here.


----------

